# Please help me! (Diazepam withdrawal)



## elmaco (May 7, 2014)

Hi i just joined here have been suffering from dp/dr for 2 years about. My problem is that i started to take valium for my dp/dr symptoms it worked great for dr and maybe a little bit for dp but what im worried now i ate valium for 4 months and like almost 3 weeks ago quitted cold turkey now im experiencing some withdrawals and my dp/dr seems to be worse what im worried about will my dp/dr get to the normal level that it was before i started valium or is it just now unbearable because of the withdrawals please help me


----------



## kelly326 (Dec 10, 2013)

I would say its worse now because you stopped the valium cold turkey. I bet once its out of your system your dp/dr will calm down.


----------



## elmaco (May 7, 2014)

Well i think its out of my system already because im experiencing withdrawals not trying to be cocky or anything but im just worried will it get better after im trough the withdrawals is there anyone else that have gone trough withdrawals and their dp/dr did get better to the '' normall'' dp state


----------



## elmaco (May 7, 2014)

Hi i just joined here have been suffering from dp/dr for 2 years about. My problem is that i started to take valium for my dp/dr symptoms it worked great for dr and maybe a little bit for dp but what im worried now i ate valium for 4 months and like almost 3 weeks ago quitted cold turkey now im experiencing some withdrawals and my dp/dr seems to be worse what im worried about will my dp/dr get to the normal level that it was before i started valium or is it just now unbearable because of the withdrawals please help me


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2014)

Maybe taper off rather than quit cold turkey? Google 'how to taper off valium'.


----------



## elmaco (May 7, 2014)

Well i already did coldturkey and its been like 3 weeks physical symptoms are mostly gone but dp/dr is still unbearable will it reset to the ''normal'' dp level or not?


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2014)

From my limited knowledge I understand that long term Valium use followed by withdrawal causes temporary increase in anxiety, I'd guess that DP levels will go back to 'normal' in time. If you're worried about it I'd get into serious exercise to distract from it and burn off some excess energy!


----------



## elmaco (May 7, 2014)

What kind of excersice


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2014)

Running is best, but anything that works up a sweat for at least 30 mins.


----------



## odisa (Sep 2, 2013)

Elmaco, please stop making multiple threads with the same message. I have merged two of them, any more will be deleted.

Sorry to hear about your situation. Quitting benzodiazepines cold turkey is a bad idea, but it's too late for that.
Give it a few more weeks. Benzodiazepine withdrawal (especially acute withdrawal) can elicit protracted and exacerbated recurrence of anxiety.
Should you not improve within 3 weeks, then it might be time to look at what can be done. Until then, try to keep occupied. Indeed; exercise can help, as previously stated. There are some supplements/herbs that can ease anxiety symptoms. If you wish to try that route, I can recommend a few so as to prevent you having to go through trial and error (e.g. I wouldn't bother with Valerian root, but Kava Kava might be helpful in your case). Always discuss these with your doctor though. It's likely that you will return to your former "baseline" so to speak, as time progresses.

Best of luck!


----------



## elmaco (May 7, 2014)

Would things like GABA 500mg and L-Theanine 200mg help during withdrawals or is it bad during withdrawals?


----------



## jharden (Apr 21, 2014)

You'd be better off asking these questions at a forum like Benzo Buddies. Most people here are not knowledgeable about benzodiazepine withdrawal, considering this is a forum for DP/DR.

Either speak with your doctor or consult a forum which specialises in this topic. You're more likely to receive advice that will help you through those avenues.


----------



## elmaco (May 7, 2014)

Would taking one 1mg xanax do bad for my withdrawal i just think it my reset my anxiety and dp levels to the baseline ? or would it ?


----------



## odisa (Sep 2, 2013)

GABA itself isn't permeable to the BBB, so no; save your money. Theanine might be worth considering yes.
As for your question about Xanax/Alprazolam:










Taking Alprazolam would likely just postpone your withdrawal, possibly worsening it. It certainly isn't going to reset anything to baseline.


----------



## elmaco (May 7, 2014)

But if im addicted to valium why alprazolam is gonna hinder my recovery from valium withdrawal? I understand theyre both benzos but i dont think My GABA reseptors are like down regulated or anything from 4 months use i just dont think so but it maybe so


----------



## odisa (Sep 2, 2013)

I didn't know you were addicted. That makes it even more of a bad idea to take alprazolam (alprazolam has a shorter half-life, thus more addictive potential).
Your GABA receptors are most very likely downregulated: even a night of drinking downregulates your GABA receptors.

When you quit a GABAergic, you have a net decrease in GABAergic receptor activation elicited neuronal inhibition due to the sudden cessation of administration of exogenous GABA agonist/potentiators/whathaveyou, because the receptors have been downregulated. This then causes upregulation to allow for more endogenous activation of the GABA receptors. When you no longer experience withdrawal symptoms, it's generally the point where GABA receptors are sufficiently upregulated. Of course, it's a little more complex, with other factors at play, but this is the main idea.

Look in to Kava Kava; it's an anxiolytic, yet some research indicates it upregulates GABA receptors nonetheless (I can't recall which class it was).
As someone previously mentioned; try browsing Longecity, /r/nootropics, or benzo forums; they generally have a larger base of knowledge on these things.


----------



## elmaco (May 7, 2014)

Well yesterday i was drinking and earlier took 1 xanax now im feeling much better im not sure if its because its still in my system after 14h? or not but hope it stays this way


----------

